# Kipton's preschool graduation



## TechGuy

Kipton graduated from preschool last night.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Mike
Congrats - 
Will not seem that many years when you look back on it, to him wearing his cap and gown on graduation from uninversity
My youngest is 41 and I just do not know , where the years have gone

Best wishes to all in your family.


----------



## crjdriver

Cute. Wait until the college bills start pouring in


----------



## 2twenty2

Congratulations!


----------



## Cookiegal

Those are beautiful photos and memories you're creating.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good job, Kipton! Maybe we'll see you later today!


----------



## Lockeyp

Your a lucky guy that you could take photos of other peoples children, because you wouldn't be allowed over the other side of the pond. 
Unless they were official photos of your child.


----------

